# CPB Exam Passing Score?



## tmpearce (Apr 12, 2014)

I just took the CPB exam this morning and am wondering if anyone knows what the required passing score is?  I've searched everywhere on the site and can't find any information.

Thanks!
Teresa


----------



## Sweetcee122 (Apr 13, 2014)

*score*

U have to score at least 70% so u can't miss no more than 60 questions. Can u tell me what I really need to study for cause I am taking it in June. Thanks


----------



## Thomas.farrell5@verizon.net (Apr 13, 2014)

*cpb exam*

Hi - I am studying for the cpb right now.  Any insights to share?  Thanks.


----------



## Sweetcee122 (Apr 13, 2014)

Where will u be taking your exam at what city and state? I am in North Carolina and schedule to take mine in June


----------



## tmpearce (Apr 13, 2014)

I took the CPB course through AAPC and used the book that is supplied with the course and the Cengage online Studyware, in addition to my coding books, to prepare for the exam.  All I can really say is study everything you can get your hands on that pertains to insurance billing and reimbursement, including reimbursement methodologies used by Medicare, Medicaid, BCBS, Tricare, and commercial insurances, as well as Workers Comp. Also, anything that explains HMO's, MCO's, etc.  The exam breakdown shows what is covered on the exam and it means it. Everything that is listed as covered on this exam is absolutely covered.  It was extremely difficult and I'm just hoping that I passed it the first time and don't have to take it again.  

Thanks to those that responded.  A friend of mine thought that she had read that the passing score requirement was 80% (which about gave me a heart attack), so I'm glad to hear that it's 70% instead.  As I said, it was pretty difficult so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed at this point. 

Best of luck to those that are planning to take it!!


Teresa


----------



## tmpearce (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, I passed the exam and am so relieved.  The required passing score is 70% and I scored a 70%.     Under other circumstances I'd be disappointed with a score like that but in this case I'm just glad I passed it and don't have to take it again!  

Teresa


----------



## hdvixen (Jun 4, 2016)

*CPB exam*

Congrats on passing your exam!  I just took my CPB exam today and have def got my fingers crossed.  I passed my CPC a few years ago and am pretty sure you had to pass with 80%.  I'm sure hoping it's 70% for the CPB one....it was tough!! Needed every minute. Def hope I don't have to do it again!
Marilyn

Update:  After reading some posts in other threads, I think I confused the ICD-10 Cert test which required 80%.  Feeling a bit better!


----------



## Fame.Kelley_34 (Jun 15, 2022)

tmpearce said:


> I just took the CPB exam this morning and am wondering if anyone knows what the required passing score is?  I've searched everywhere on the site and can't find any information.
> 
> Thanks!
> Teresa


At least 70 percent is passing


----------



## ktrek32 (Jun 30, 2022)

I am just in the beginning of studying for the CPB test.  I was wondering do people who took the CPC exam do they think this test was more difficult, less difficult, or about the same as the CPC exam


----------



## sls314 (Jul 1, 2022)

ktrek32 said:


> I am just in the beginning of studying for the CPB test.  I was wondering do people who took the CPC exam do they think this test was more difficult, less difficult, or about the same as the CPC exam



I think it depends on your background knowledge.

The CPB is a challenging exam. When I took it, I already had years of experience with billing related information (interpreting EOBs, LCDs, etc.). It was fine for me. There were a few questions that were tricky to me, but I passed the first time.

However, I could see where it might be potentially more difficult than the CPC for someone who didn't have any billing-related experience.


----------



## kpettit2022 (Aug 1, 2022)

ktrek32 said:


> I am just in the beginning of studying for the CPB test.  I was wondering do people who took the CPC exam do they think this test was more difficult, less difficult, or about the same as the CPC exam


I was wondering the same thing about this. If the CPB is harder than the CPC??
I just finished the CPB online course through AAPC about 8 weeks ago. I failed the exam by 9 points. (I have been billing and coding for 12years now at a local doctor office)
I am retaking the CPB this weekend and currently taking the online CPC course so I will be taking the CPC exam in like December. I'm truly hoping I pass this second time around and hope the CPC is a little easier than the CPB.


----------

